# Unknown Hygrophila? (large photo)



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I picked this up at a club meeting, but I don't know what it is. I'm pretty sure it is a Hygrophila species, but which one? It grows as a carpet plant, creeping along on the substrate, never getting high at all. It grows pretty fast, perhaps a bit slower than typical hygros. And, I have only 1.6 watts per gallon on a 45 gallon tank. Any ideas?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=253&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

That's it.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Thank you Cavan, it does look like that is the one. It is a really nice plant, one of my favorites now.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I agree. It's one of the nicest plants I've ever kept and I think it should be quite popular.


----------

